# iTouch 2.0: correction automatique



## phil3 (15 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Depuis que j'ai installé la version 2, je n'ai plus la correction automatique qui me propose le bon mot lorsque mes (gros) doit n'ont pas tapé sur la bonne touche du clavier virtuel. J'ai beau chercher dans les préférences, je ne vois plus ce réglage! Vous aussi, il a disparu?

Phil


----------



## Macuserman (15 Juillet 2008)

phil3 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis que j'ai installé la version 2, je n'ai plus la correction automatique qui me propose le bon mot lorsque mes (gros) doit n'ont pas tapé sur la bonne touche du clavier virtuel. J'ai beau chercher dans les préférences, je ne vois plus ce réglage! Vous aussi, il a disparu?
> 
> Phil



Etrange...moi je l'ai encore.
Je te conseille une très simple solution, restaurer l'iPod !


----------



## phil3 (15 Juillet 2008)

Et dans les préférences, tu as toujours la possibilité de l'activer/désactiver? Si oui, où précisément? Je ne retrouve pas ce réglage et ne me souviens plus où il était exactement dans la version 1.


----------



## Macuserman (15 Juillet 2008)

phil3 a dit:


> Et dans les préférences, tu as toujours la possibilité de l'activer/désactiver? Si oui, où précisément? Je ne retrouve pas ce réglage et ne me souviens plus où il était exactement dans la version 1.




Je ne parlais pas d'avoir le réglage dans les préférences, je parlais d'avoir encore la correction automatique ! 

D'où le "restaurer avec paramètres originels"...


----------



## phil3 (15 Juillet 2008)

oui j'avais bien compris, mais si je retrouvais le réglage, cela m'éviterais de restaurer, donc de perdre, devoir récupérer les données depuis le mac, etc. Bref, cela me semblerais intéressant en premier de savoir si tu as le réglage quelque part dans les préférences...


----------



## Macuserman (15 Juillet 2008)

phil3 a dit:


> Oui j'avais bien compris, mais si je retrouvais le réglage, cela m'éviterais de restaurer, donc de perdre, devoir récupérer les données depuis le mac, etc. Bref, cela me semblerais intéressant en premier de savoir si tu as le réglage quelque part dans les préférences...



Non, je n'ai rien de ça...désolé.
Essaies alors de le réinitialiser plutôt que de le restaurer...:up

Réglages----> Général----> Réinitialiser----> _*Réinitialiser le dictionnaire clavier*_...

Peut ptête' marcher !! 

PS: désolé pour l'attente...:rose:


----------



## phil3 (16 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Non, je n'ai rien de ça...désolé.
> Essaies alors de le réinitialiser plutôt que de le restaurer...:up
> 
> Réglages----> Général----> Réinitialiser----> _*Réinitialiser le dictionnaire clavier*_...
> ...



Oui super ça a effectivement marché. Merci beaucoup pour ce conseil. Je n'avais pas pensé à essayer cela.


----------



## Macuserman (16 Juillet 2008)

Tant mieux si ça a marché !! 

Et puis maintenant, profites !


----------

